

Using Regular Expressions To Match HTML - solipsist
http://haacked.com/archive/2004/10/25/UsingRegularExpressionsToMatchHTML.aspx

======
pault
Obligatory:

<http://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/494328>

------
beachgeek
Great article, but what an awesome last name!

